# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams of murder.

## Emptus

I dream of murder. I'm not a violent person and I would never hurt an innocent person. But sometimes I have really gruesome dreams that involve killing people. It's usually faceless, nameless strangers thankfully, but it's disturbing none-the-less. Thoughts?

----------


## Arthurium

Sounds like you should someone professionally, if nothing else just to talk to so you can resolve the feelings in a beneficial way.

-------------------------

 Murder / Suicide

Causing death has very diverse meaning depending on who dies, why and how they die, and what interpretive framework seems to fit the death. The changing ethic of death in our society may also begin to effect death in dreams. In recent years, the assisted suicide and euthanasia movements have begun to effect dream presentations of death.The id is often revealed as a mass murderer in dreams. This is because anger and aggression that cannot be displayed publicly works its way into dreams of wish-fulfillment. Recently, stress has been popularly defined as "choking the life out of someone."
Fortunately, the id can do for you in dreaming what the rest of you would like to do while you're awake.
If you killed a stranger, you may well have been trying to assault a facet of your own personality that is particularly troubling, self-destructive, or shameful to you. By killing the stranger, you are showing your desire to excommunicate this bad aspect from your life. This can be valuable.
It may have been that you killed yourself. Of course, you may not necessarily intend to kill your whole self, just a part of it.
The worthiness of killing yourself in a dream stems from the fact that a pathological tendency or troubling behavior pattern in your personality needs to be resolved. For example, there is never an appropriate time to steal from another. Consequently, if that is part of your personality at some level, your dream life may try to kill it off by projecting the negative facet onto a stranger (representing yourself) who you then dispatch.
However, what is not worthwhile is killing a part of yourself in order to ignore it. Each of us has shadows of our public selves that we hope are pretty well hidden from the perception of others. We often criticize those around us who are most like us in many ways. These shadows need to be accepted and constructively dealt with so they do not turn into pathologies. The act of committing suicide in a dream should be taken fairly seriously. This act says a lot about how you are perceiving yourself and your value as a person. If you continue to have such a dream, and the thoughts of suicide run through your waking mind, it may become more than symbolic. If this happens, you should seek out someone you trust to discuss your life with.

----------


## 27

Work hard on becoming lucid and control the content of your dreams. If violence is a recurring dreamsign for you than if shouldn't be to difficult to realize that it's a dream and become lucid.

----------


## Emptus

I don't know.... I don't really have "issues" or anything. Maybe I do and just don't realize it. Oh well, at least they're cheaper than going to a horror flick.

----------


## superlox3

I'm also a very quiet person in waking life, but my dreams usually have me fighting people who I am normally friends with.  And they're usually my friends or people who I'm not usually angry at in waking life.

My theory is that in your dreams you exercise all your badness, and so in your waking life you better yourself because you don't have the badness inside of you.  Dreams like this are nothing to worry about.

----------


## ~Erin~

yeah I do the same.. and I might as well add that I don't believe I'm a violent person as well. But I think because were not so violent or aggressive I should say in waking life you may have these dreams because your letting out that held up tension or anger in your dreams even if you don't feel it in waking life subconsciously you may . So I'm just saying that maybe this dream that youre killing others (strangers) is just letting out your negative emotions.

----------


## Emptus

> yeah I do the same.. and I might as well add that I don't believe I'm a violent person as well. But I think because were not so violent or aggressive I should say in waking life you may have these dreams because your letting out that held up tension or anger in your dreams even if you don't feel it in waking life subconsciously you may . So I'm just saying that maybe this dream that youre killing others (strangers) is just letting out your negative emotions.



Maybe.

----------


## Barns

> Work hard on becoming lucid and control the content of your dreams. If violence is a recurring dreamsign for you than if shouldn't be to difficult to realize that it's a dream and become lucid.



27 is totally right, if it is bothering you then you could try not to have murder dreams.

It depends on how often you are having them, if it is every night then you may want to speak to someone.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Emptus.  :smiley:  You could try to remember that the next time you kill someone, you are probably dreaming, and become lucid!  :boogie: Seriously, recurring dreams are great for inducing lucidity, so maybe you can use this to your advantage.

I think everyone dreams about things that they would never do IRL. If this is something new for you, there is probably some stressor causing it that will pass.  And just like sex isn't always about sex, I'm sure killing people isn't always what it seems either.

I'm sure dreams have their psychological purpose, but it's hard to tell what that might be sometimes.

----------


## Emptus

> Hey Emptus.  You could try to remember that the next time you kill someone, you are probably dreaming, and become lucid! Seriously, recurring dreams are great for inducing lucidity, so maybe you can use this to your advantage.
> 
> I think everyone dreams about things that they would never do IRL. If this is something new for you, there is probably some stressor causing it that will pass.  And just like sex isn't always about sex, I'm sure killing people isn't always what it seems either.
> 
> I'm sure dreams have their psychological purpose, but it's hard to tell what that might be sometimes.



Good idea. Thanks.

----------


## Neo_b

I sometimes also have murder dreams, but that's because I am Hitman game series fan.  :tongue2:  Usually when I kill someone in a dream I realize it wasn't a game and I am afraid of being caught. Well then I am really confused about what I had done and I try to remove my fingerprints, because I can't reverse the time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Elite

I usually kill the enemies and I find it fun but I know in real life I would never do that.

----------


## Oros

We all got a little bit of violence in our dreams sometimes.
i'm not a murder to and i still get murder dreams, so that's quite normal.  :smiley:

----------


## Emptus

Oh I'm not worried or anything, they just bother me because they are so vivid. I've only become lucid during one and the entire situation changed as soon as I did, so it was no biggie.

----------

